# ppd and dog fighting



## Jack Lee (Mar 26, 2009)

one of my friend 's mali (24 months) is attacked by one GSD (14 months, a little bit bigger). the mali is very stable , very goodl prey ,low rank drive ,and is taught not to bite dog. the GSD likes to bite dog . two dogs are all male. the mali is worked by defense drive several times . 
today , in dog meeting/gathering ，when the mali retrive a ball from river , the very monment onto the riverside , the GSD attack the mali .
During the fighting , the mali does not show mali'typical defense strength and powerful . My friend thought GSD should be down on the ground when the fighting began .



my friend believes how can a dog fight strongly ,if the dog can not defend itself strongly even if the rival is a dog ?

I CAN NOT convince him that dog fighting is different from PPD Job .


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

First, I would want to know what you were doing to have this set up, AGAIN!!! 

Second, K-9 rank/dominance isn't the same thing as PPD work.

Third, to allow dog aggression on any field doesn't speak highly of the owners or the setting they are in. What about the kid on a bike or old folks walking, will they be a target? If the GSD is dog aggressive, fix it or kennel it. 

Training 101 is in order!#-o

*my friend believes how can a dog fight strongly ,if the dog can not defend itself strongly even if the rival is a dog ?*
Jack ask your friend if the act of walking is done the same way, every day, in every location. Or drinking water, is it done the same way all the time? The simple answer is, no! Sounds like the GSD hasn't found a bigger "tough guy" or the Mal has been very well trained NOT to be aggressive for fear of failing the handler's training commands!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

i am so confused

so I'm out training and some guy shoots me in the leg with a gun
then says i cant be a dog handler because i didn't send my dog after him
i question my own worthiness now

im just messin, but im still confused


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

My female AB is very dog dominant, a general pain to have around other dogs, and pretty good at dominating them. She is 65 pounds and in addition to putting her 110 pound brother down on his back and standing on/over him, she really got the best of every dog she rough housed with until a 140 pound male AB was able to briefly put her on her back (but it didnt last long and he was bleeding from the mouth)...I dont think this is cool, dog dominance/aggression was the last thing I wanted and a major inconvenience to work around

...BUT, she has ZERO PP ability


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

its as stupid as to say a Grand Champion pit dog is a ultimate PP dog. 2 difrent worlds. Why compare and why want what others try to get out of ther dogs


----------

